# Problem installing Superior Drummer on El Capitan



## Tesla (Dec 18, 2015)

Hey guys

I'm trying to install Superior Drummer and seem to be having trouble with it. I tok the necessary steps to manually install all the sounds, but when I go to install the actual program I get the following error message -
*
The Installation Failed

The Installer could not install the software.

The Installer could not install the software because there was no software found to install.*

I'm on Mac OS X 10.11.2 El Capitan. Anyone able to help?

I'm using the exact same one I installed on my Yosemite Mac before I wiped and upgraded. So I'm thinking it might be an El Capitan specific problem?


----------



## wilsky757 (Dec 18, 2015)

that sucks man. did go to the toontrack site and check for updates?


----------



## Tesla (Dec 18, 2015)

wilsky757 said:


> that sucks man. did go to the toontrack site and check for updates?



As far as I know, the software is up to date. Google only gave me one lead and that was a post on an apple forum of someone having the same problem...but had no replies.


----------



## Descent (Dec 19, 2015)

Register on the EZDrummer site, once you're validated against the serial # you'd be taken to your account where you'd get your updates.


----------



## Rainey (Jan 15, 2016)

I have a same problem just like you.
Could you please tell me how to deal with it if you have installed Superior Drummer successfully?


----------



## Maybrick (Jan 15, 2016)

I recently bought a new MBP and upgraded to El Capitan then installed Superior Drummer 2.0 and didnt have any issues.

The process I used was to install it via all the disks, then installed Metal Foundry then installed the updates from the TT site and registered.

So has the application and all the updates installed fine, its just when you try to launch the application that it comes up with those errors?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 15, 2016)

My work around was to install all the sound files manually by creating all the appropriate folders and locations in my hard drive and dragging all the sounds across from inside the .DMG. The Installer then found the files (or acknowledged they were already there) and continued doing it's thing. Works fine now. 

No idea what was going on, but it's fixed now and I didn't need to deal with customer service, which lets be honest, is a plus heh.


----------



## Rainey (Jan 15, 2016)

I use mbp with El Capitan just like you. When I clicked "Superior Drummer Installer" (not Superior Sound Installer) it shows the same message to me.
*The Installation Failed

The Installer could not install the software.

The Installer could not install the software because there was no software found to install.*

I have also installed all the sounds file manually(Libraby\Application Support\Superior Drummer 2.0\SL-Avatar\Sounds. Is that right?) but still have the same problem.
I'm a newbie and inexperienced in this field. It has taken me 2 days. Such a tragedy.
But thank you guys a lot. I'm keeping trying.


----------



## MatthewK (Jan 16, 2016)

I'm using a MBP with El Capitan also. I'll try to reinstall SD2.0 in a minute and see how it goes.

Edit: Everything seems to be going smoothly. It wouldn't work using the installer from the disc, because it doesn't recognize my version of OSX as being newer than 10.4 for some reason. But I downloaded the installer from the update files on Toontrack's site and had no trouble. Installing the sounds now.


----------



## omer (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi,

Can you please explain how did you install manually? like what directories you created etc.


----------



## BZ42ZD (Jun 12, 2016)

Same problem, how have you solved?
Thanks


----------



## Tesla (Jun 12, 2016)

Tesla said:


> My work around was to install all the sound files manually by creating all the appropriate folders and locations in my hard drive and dragging all the sounds across from inside the .DMG. The Installer then found the files (or acknowledged they were already there) and continued doing it's thing. Works fine now.
> 
> No idea what was going on, but it's fixed now and I didn't need to deal with customer service, which lets be honest, is a plus heh.



This.


----------



## BZ42ZD (Jun 12, 2016)

Hi, I have installed all sounds, but how I install the program? 
Thanks


----------



## Tesla (Jun 12, 2016)

BZ42ZD said:


> Hi, I have installed all sounds, but how I install the program?
> Thanks



Installing the sounds and the program are separate installation files if I remember correctly. I only had trouble with the sounds, so once they were installed I just installed the rest as normal without any issues.


----------



## Fiction (Jun 15, 2016)

I had to download the updated installer from toontrack for el capitan, but had no problems with that.


----------

